# Compactsieve II x 2



## rollikoi (31. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,

mal eine kurze Frage an euch, ich betreibe an meinem Koiteich ein Compactsieve II der an der Grenze des Durchfluss, bzw. schon darüber ist.
Wäre es aus eurer Sicht machbar und sinnvoll einen zweiten dazu zu nehmen und die zwei Zoll Zuflussleitung kurz vor den Spaltfiltern mittels Y-Stück in zweimal anderthalb Zoll aufzuteilen?
Was müsste ich dabei beachten?

LG Bernd


----------



## Doc (24. Juli 2017)

Puh, da würde ich vermutlich lieber einen größeren Sieve kaufen ... Hmmm ...


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Juli 2017)

Mhhhhh, sowas ist immer irgendwie "schwierig", da sich das Wasser wie auch immer verteilt auf die beiden Leitunge zu den dann beiden CSII. Somit ist wahrscheinlich immer einer hydraulisch überbelastet und schneller "zu" und läuft dann über.
Ich würde auch zu einem größeren raten - alles andere wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht glücklich mit.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> einer hydraulisch überbelastet und schneller "zu" und läuft dann über.


Bin ich mir nicht sicher. In dem in welchem das Sieb weiter zu sitzt steigt der Wasserstand. Somit wird zu dem offeneren Sieb mehr Wasser geleitet bis dieses genauso zu ist.
Somit müsste sich das jeweils ausgleichen und in beiden die gleichen Wasserständen ergeben. Somit müssten die dann ggf. gleichzeitig überlaufen.


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2017)

Wenn du beide CS auf der gleichen Höhe nebeneinander aufstellst sollte das schon klappen.
So einen selbstgeklebten y-Adapter (schwere Qualität) hab ich übrigens noch liegen (unbenutzt).

Gruß Nori


----------



## rollikoi (8. Aug. 2017)

Hallo, 

hab die Idee begraben, einer reicht doch.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Aug. 2017)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2017)

Falls es ein CS nicht packt kannst ja alternativ (ohne große Kosten) auch ne Bypass-Lösung davor setzen.

Gruß Nori


----------

